# Finally building a salt bin



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Been a long time since I posted in here, hope everyone is doing well  Its not done yet but here is the start, still have to pave inside and put a roof on it, inside dimensions are 10'x28'


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey welcome back

How much to pave the inside? Thats an idea I haven't thought of


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Bin looks good. 
How have you been?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Sweet! I have no need for a salt bin, but I'd love to build a couple for bulk landscape materials.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I see that you've got your own Bobcat, so if you dig it out yourself and put your own gravel in, I would think you could get the asphalt done for about 3K.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1829754 said:


> I see that you've got your own Bobcat, so if you dig it out yourself and put your own gravel in, I would think you could get the asphalt done for about 3K.


That seems ridiculously high for 280 sq. feet of asphalt. He could probably get concrete for half of that if he found the right crew...........


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like it! I can't wait to build my own one day!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

jomama45;1829808 said:


> That seems ridiculously high for 280 sq. feet of asphalt. He could probably get concrete for half of that if he found the right crew...........


I just had asphalt put in for my carport that is 16' x 24' (384 sq. ft.), and they did the Bobcat work. I got two quotes, both at the exact same number of 3,400. I had the guy do it and after it was done he only charged me 3 K. So you are probably right. I think when I did the math the first time I transposed his numbers for square footage and mine. So, I would still guess he'd be around 2,000-2,300.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I would never pay that much to have such a small area like that paved. We do it all ourselves. It's very easy. We just pick up the hot mix at the plant and rent a small roller. Quick and cheap.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

She doesnt have to be really pretty as long as it works thats work counts.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

MatthewG;1829723 said:


> Hey welcome back
> 
> How much to pave the inside? Thats an idea I haven't thought of


Howdy Matt, I'm going to do it myself so right now with asphalt prices I can pave it for around $500


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

bugthug;1829729 said:


> Bin looks good.
> How have you been?


Yo Mark been good bud how about you ?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

nicksplowing;1829954 said:


> Howdy Matt, I'm going to do it myself so right now with asphalt prices I can pave it for around $500


How thick are you going to make the asphalt? Keep us posted on how this project goes!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

nicksplowing;1829955 said:


> Yo Mark been good bud how about you ?


Living the dream.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Re do the blocks set first row half in ground 
And mane sure back wall is doubled up 
Set the blocks correct before you pave and yes do it your self $3000 is too much


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you all for the compliments


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Bossman 92;1829964 said:


> How thick are you going to make the asphalt? Keep us posted on how this project goes!


2 inch binder base and 2 inch top coat, I will keep it updated as I progress


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

ponyboy;1829999 said:


> Re do the blocks set first row half in ground
> And mane sure back wall is doubled up
> Set the blocks correct before you pave and yes do it your self $3000 is too much


Thank you for the suggestion but these block weigh 3800 lbs a piece so if someone wrecks the bin with a bobcat their ass is grass


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I know I have sAme ones
It happens trust me 
Good luck I hope it's doesn't happen to you


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

What are you going to do for a bottom? pave it, concrete?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jomama45;1829808 said:


> That seems ridiculously high for 280 sq. feet of asphalt. He could probably get concrete for half of that if he found the right crew...........


gotta watch out for that hungry salt with concrete.....

$5-$6 bucks a square foot around here.....So you could have it done for $1400-$1500 bucks.....payup


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

3.50 sg ft concrete here and less for blacktop. Being such a small job might make it a little more. N.E. Ohio


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

How you going to cover it? clearspan small top? 

We're looking to put up a 100x45' wide bin with a clearspan top/front door with like a 16x16' rollup.... waiting on permits LOL. sidewalls and all will be poured, which is more expensive, but i want it to appear like a building, and not just the blocks.. already had a small one before and was a PITA, water getting in etc.... bad experience. I know you can do them right though still using blocks.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

nicksplowing;1829641 said:


> Been a long time since I posted in here, hope everyone is doing well  Its not done yet but here is the start, still have to pave inside and put a roof on it, inside dimensions are 10'x28'


Who'd you get the block from? and what was the cost?


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks great! Looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am also curious how much the blocks cost. I need to build a salt bin but when I called a couple years ago to a local place those blocks were very expensive.

Also, what do you call those?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Blocks are like $35 
Shipping them is $$$


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that is cheap. When I called the concrete place they wanted about 100 each for them


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks good. Just got done with my 45x40 Clearspan. They make it sound simple to put up. Trust me it's not .


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Lets see some pics of it.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll post some tomorrow


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

my pictures aren't loading...


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

nicksplowing;1829641 said:


> Been a long time since I posted in here, hope everyone is doing well  Its not done yet but here is the start, still have to pave inside and put a roof on it, inside dimensions are 10'x28'


Looks good. What is the roof plan? How many tons do you plan for it to hold?


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good so far. Very curious to see the asphalt and roof. Good luck!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

They want 300 a block here, couldn't pull the trigger on that.


----------



## AtlanticExcavat (Oct 27, 2014)

I just did a concrete one 3.5 inches thick, 12x20 inside 240 ftsq for under 600.00 canadian. 
I will post a pic later


----------



## mnsnowfighter (Oct 31, 2010)

*salt bldg*

you should move the block and pave/cement under it.... from my other experience the salt will get between the block and cement/asphalt and start popping easier then if you pave under and set them up.....


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*Update finshed bin*

Well its finally finished !!! Paved about a month ago and built the roof last week. Total invested time and material $3800


----------



## jpell (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

How did you fasten the roof to the blocks?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

D&JsLawn;1893549 said:


> How did you fasten the roof to the blocks?


Ankrtite 1/2 anchors


----------

